# Hey... new member here



## Capitola (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello, my name is Sean. I've been lifting semi-casually for 15 years. I used to be an ACE certified personal trainer, but I let my cert expire because I really wasn't using it professionally. I won't even begin to claim to be a fitness expert; but I do know a thing or two about a thing or two. Recently, I've delved into supplements (the more effective type  ). I did a "cycle" of Osta Shred/Anafuse which was meh... Then I stepped it up to Super Mandro/Mandro the Giant. Those were a bit more potent. I gained a bit of size and definition but nothing to start doing cartwheels over. I also noticed my lifts went up in weight. Then a couple months later (after PCT and a break) I ran a cycle of Super DMZ 3. I definitely saw some gains with that. I am currently running a low dose of nolvadex PCT for the DMZ cycle. After this is done, I'm going to take a couple months natural then I'm going for the real deal. Now I'm just doing research and preparing myself so I can get the most out of it. I plan on running a pretty simple 250mg 2x a week Test E cycle with a Dianabol jump start and some Arimidex on hand just in case. I'm planning on just a Nolvadex PCT. Anyway, I'm always open to suggestions and hopefully I can learn some good things here and maybe even help someone else with some of my own knowledge. Peace out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2016)

Suggest you don't use your real name on a steroid forum crawling with DEA agents.

Don't, I repeat, don't answer any PMs from the member REDDOG


----------



## brazey (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome.....


----------



## Capitola (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks fellas and big thanks for the warning Captn'


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Agree with the Mod.. Never make it that easy for the scumbags that are keeping notes..


----------

